# UK online fish stores.



## Littlewings85 (Sep 3, 2018)

Hi all, I wondered if anyone could give me some recommendations of places I can buy bettas from online that is based in the UK. I am disabled so getting out to pet stores regularly to see if they have a fish I want is very difficult but when I tried to search for places to order fish online they were mostly based in the US or other countries and the ones that were here had very little choice with regards to bettas (usually just the generic blue or red, a couple of crowntails and a few others). I can’t afford to ship from the US to the UK either so any advice would be greatly appreciated.
I’m leaning towards a platinum male betta splenden, preferably a dragontail or dumbo but really I would just like something unique either in colouring or fins. 
Thanks in advance for any help you can give!


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

AquaBid.com - Sell or buy aquarium equipment and fish in an auction format is the best place to look for bettas and other fish. just warning, it's addicting to look at all the fish and want them all. HAHA


here is a link to all the bettas: 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?=100=115=120&1&cg


----------



## Littlewings85 (Sep 3, 2018)

Thank you! I will send you the bill if I end up buying them all! Haha!


----------

